# Thank-you universe for...



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

... showing me I have a gift to offer the world this week. I have a hidden latent ability and it has helped me to reconnect physically and spiritually with myself in a way that is consistent with all my values and beliefs. It has come at a time where I desperately needed something, but had no idea what.

Please use this thread to thank the universe for something you're grateful for today, this week, year, whatever. It can be something that appears small to some but is significant to you or an opportunity that has come just in the knick of time or even just something small and simple that makes life just that little bit more tolerable.. perhaps something that reminds you that there is more going on than meets the eye and which reminds you that you are connected to all and above all else, loved.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

There is already a thankfulness thread 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot. We're only allowed to make duplicates of negative threads here at SAS.. lol :roll


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Inventing dinosaurs, cause that was by far the coolest thing you ever did.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I supprt (o) your post.

It's proper and if you watch the www you may think. "This is AWWESUM" - and then maybe people will rise and actually make something like 

__ sone
__ poem

__ pies 
__ a concerto
__ lesson to teach English learners
__ a blog post ( 

find the false one (PS its ..... blog)

Drunk on beer


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

That was AWWESUM!!? when I saw the www part : /....I could possibly make a pie.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

lily said:


> in my opinion it's hard not to believe in a God when you see everything in the world working in a organized and systematic way.


"_a_ god"

it's just a word at this point. unless you invoke a _specific _dogma, "god" means absolutely *nothing*. you might as well call it cosmos, the universe, everything, nothing, the void, nature, suchness, The Simulation, whatever.

sorry , i won't turn this thread into a discussion on metaphysics, but god thumpers really irk me.:afr


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

spitfire444 said:


> I supprt (o) your post.


Thank-you.



lily said:


> I like this thread. Sorry but what do you mean by you having a hidden latent ability? I'm glad that you're so grateful and happy about whatever it is.


It's the ability to do a form of throat singing that was common amongst my ancestors and also a hallmark feature of many modern 'amplified historical' folk bands, particularly in Europe. As big of a fan as I am of modern music, I often get bored driving a truck for hours a day and so I thought it would be worthwhile putting my time to good use and learning some skills and gaining some knowledge.



versikk said:


> "_a_ god"
> 
> it's just a word at this point. unless you invoke a _specific _dogma, "god" means absolutely *nothing*. you might as well call it cosmos, the universe, everything, nothing, the void, nature, suchness, The Simulation, whatever.
> 
> sorry , i won't turn this thread into a discussion on metaphysics, but god thumpers really irk me.:afr


Dogma runs on both sides I've discovered, whether it comes from bible bashers or your average arrogantly-minded reductionist who asserts their worldview with an air of certainty and authority that is backed by 'hard science'. And yet, that science is hard only insofar as the frequency with which certain results can be replicated.

That considered, it also excludes and marginalises all data points that don't fit into the prescribed narrative. Metaphysical assumptions are passed off as immovable fact and anything out of the ordinary is cast off into the periphery of all enquiry because it no longer needs to be addressed. If it seems outlandish, then forget it. Why? Because we're arrogant with our sense of 'intelligence'.


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Please use this thread to thank the universe for something you're grateful for


Thank you for what you have written in this thread!  Reading it helped me to feel somewhat happier.


----------

